# Adoption Article In YGRT



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Recently wrote an article for the Yankee Golden Retriever Times, a quarterly publication of the rescue shelter. Thought you might enjoy it. Article is on page 4 but take a look at the whole publication. I think it is terrific. Great place to donate a few extra dollars to help them continue their good work. I'm a sustaining member and really appreciate all they do!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YBWbswm3u6fyC4PSmlagXZPL3qcNeORW


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

Wow! That was a really good read. Thank you for sharing the link. I teared up reading your article and some of the stories. Wish my country had something like that.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Well written story. I love how successfully Oscar's life has turned out!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful article. Oscar is very lucky to have found you! The part about carrying lasagna in your pocket made me chuckle . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great article, loved reading about Oscar's journey, he's a very special boy. 

The YGRT is a great newsletter, one of the better ones I've seen.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks! Yes it is very professionally done. While I know there are people whose feelings have been hurt by not being approved for adoption, YGRR is totally committed to their dogs and as you can see from the list place a lot of them. They also maintain a really strong larger community of adopters.

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to read the article and looking over the magazine.

We are truly blessed to have Oscar in our home.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story of Oscar and his journey to his forever home. YGRR seems like a great haven for Goldens in need. I'll give them a good look/see.

dlm ny country


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great article... thanks for sharing w us...


----------

